# Scottish Cat Association Show Dunkeld



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone going to this? I went last year and really enjoyed it:thumbup:

More details available The Scottish Cat Association

Entries close Monday 4th August so still time to get your entries in


----------



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

Ooo this looks perfect for my boy! Hes a British Shorthair kitten, 16 weeks at the moment so I'd love to get him used to shows while he's still young. I read from your other post in the thread from someone who hadn't had a great first experience at a show, that at this one you can stay with the cat, is that correct? I've never heard of FIFe before (I'm a complete showing newbie!), is it similar to GCCF? My boy is registered with GCCF, can I compete in this one too?
Are the classes the ones that are on the side of the entry form? If so, my boy would be class 12 and 16b on the Saturday (He was bred in Scotland)?
Sorry....so many questions! Like I say, I'm a complete newbie!
Steph x


----------



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

Also, in terms of the cost, is he classed as a kitten or pedigree? In other words, is it £30 or £24 for a single pen?


----------



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

Oh and finally do you have to go for both days?! It says that the winners of Saturday's classes compete against the winners of Sunday's classes? I'm not too sure that a two day show would be great for my boy as it's his first time out and I don't want to overwhelm him!

Oh my days I seriously have no clue about all this stuff! It's a big learning curve! I'm so keen to give it all a go though and so grateful for any advice and help so thank you so much in advance!!

Steph


----------



## slyon5 (May 11, 2014)

Ah...looks like I'm not going to be able to take him after all as it needs to be 15 days since his last vaccination and he's having his last vaccination for FeLV on Monday 3rd August!  
Oh well, I'll come next time maybe! 
Steph


----------

